# Cab Name/Type



## caseymx (Dec 3, 2019)

Does anyone know what this type of cab is called? I have a 4230 that I am looking to find some window frames for and I have no clue what to search for.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Try Hiniker cab. Sometimes called a Year Around cab.


----------

